# One more year one more Pidgie



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Well tonight was one poor malnourished pidgies lucky night! It was 9:30 and I was heading out to Walmart to refresh my seed supply when we were startled by a cat jumping out of the bushes in front of my truck. I put my headlights on to check around and see what was going on but I found nothing. As I backed down my driveway there was a small dark lump where my car was just parked, having a bad feeling I approached it to find a sweet little pigeon hunkered down. The poor guy was using my truck as a hiding place form the evil cat, it seems I just came in time to rescue him from being tonights dinner. 
This poor pigeon is very light and malnourished as it's keel bone is very prominent. I offered water with the added goodies but he wanted nothing to do with it, after numerous beak dipping he finally took a drink.
Now when I offered seed the little one went to town and gobbled up a good amount before I coaxed him into taking another drink. I check his mouth and throat for canker and alls clear. His poops are semi normal color (light brownish with white urates) and texture but there is a little extra liquid. There are no visible wounds or damage, I think he needs some food and time to recoup.
He's resting well in a warm dark place with plenty of food and water. 
Here's my new patient....Wembley, I didn't name him my girlfriend took the liberty


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Pete, 

Boy, talk about being at the right place at the right time! Poor little Wembley doesn't look like the happiest of campers. In the first picture, it looks like there is an abrasion on her top beak, perhaps just some dirt.

Sure hope that he or she will perk up and get healthy soon like your Dudley did


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

What a sweet little bubba .. so glad you found him/her, Pete! Keep us posted!

Terry


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Thanks Terri & Brad, 
I didn't notice that mark on his beak until you pointed it out as it don't show when looking at it, I guess the flash brought it out. I'm going to have to give it another look, I'm thinking something could have stuck to it because after her drank he decided to run off and hind in a dark dusty corner. 
I'll Keep you updated.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Wow Pete, that was close!

Wembley is a darling name. In no time you will have her looking like silk.

Lucky...Lucky Pigeon

Feather


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Feather said:


> Wow Pete, that was close!
> 
> Wembley is a darling name. In no time you will have her looking like silk.
> 
> ...


I really hope so Feather! As much as I love Dudley & Glinda I really would to release Wembley back to his flock! Trust me, I wouldn't mind another gray ball of feathered love but I' rather see him back with his loved ones.


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Pete, when I found Dodu, only 3 weeks of good food, rest, and love did miracles for the tired and shy pigeon he was. Once he began to eat good seeds, he could not stop. A little eating machine! He left strong, chubby and happy  The mark on the beak of your little patient seems to be dried mud. Good luck with Wembley!

Suz.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Pete,

Wembley is a cutie pie, and definitely not a happy camper. He was lucky you came along.

Well, you know the drill....warmth, rehydration, then food...

PLEASE keep us updated and lots of photos of course.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hi Pete,

As Brad said, the timing was right on. 
Although Wimbley looks to be feeling a bit under the weather, he is a little darling.
So glad he is now safe & secure. When time permits, please post an update.

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

GREAT GOIN', Pete!

Wembley is a great name and I hope all goes well! Of course, your great update pics are a given!!

Such a cutie AND VERY SMART pij to choose YOUR truck to hide from the cat!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Wembley is a lovely name and a lovely pigeon. Is is there any chance that the cat caught her and she escaped under the car? Often the wounds of a cat attack are hideen under the wings.

Cynthia


----------



## stephie (May 17, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> VERY SMART pij to choose YOUR truck to hide from the cat!


Indeed, Wembley must have been drawn to your good pigeon karma! He/she is adorable! Is the name Fraggle-Rock-inspired by any chance? Either way, it's lovely!


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

You are correct Stephie, he was named after Wembley on fraggle rock. Unfortunately he's worse today then last night, his breathing is labored with a pronounced wheeze. I'm going to call my vet and see what he can do for us. Until I can get him in I'm going to put him on a broad spectrum antibiotic. I'm keeping all my fingers and toes crossed


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Pete, 

Cynthia could very well be right and perhaps the cat did get a hold of Wembley. Mention this to your vet and see if you can get him/her on an antibiotic right away like clavamox or augmentin. These scratches or bites, however minute or insignificant they may seem, can really bring down a bird...and quick!!!

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Pete, that is exciting news. I am happy that Wembley (love the name!) is in good hands. Talk about being in the right place at the right time!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I think you've got yourself a cute pigeon. Even if it is ill, it sure looks cute. Wembley - I love the name! It's unique - just like him.

But I have a feeling this bird may be a female. There's not a lot of iridescent feathers around the neck.

But I could be wrong!


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Let me guess....Fraggle Rock?
It's amazing how children's programs come to mind when naming birdies. I thought I was the only one.......So far we have rehabbed.
Tutter
Pip & Pop
Luna (all from Bear in the Big Blue House)

And Oskar (Oscar from Seseme st. - He, well ok, _She_ grunted a lot, and got a rep as a grouch)

And Fizz
And Doodles (From the UK program the 'Tweenies')

But I *DRAW THE LINE AT THE TELLETUBBIES!!!*


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

*Meds question!!!!!*

My vet won't get back to me so I'm up the creek right now! I have him on a broad spectrum for Clyndamyacin illness, I hope it does some good until I can get some serious meds in him. I have some clyndamiacin and am wondering if I open the capsule is it ok to give a very small dose?? I've never had to deal with a pigeon this ill before so my antibiotic supply is nill. He's eating well, but I haven't seen him drink. He's very active and will run away to find a nice quiet spot to relax, poops are watery and he is still wheezing when stressed.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Pete, 

I've never heard of this drug you mentioned or what it's used to treat. Therefore I can't give you any advice on doses or even suggest to go ahead and use it. Maybe Pidgey can give you some advice on that when he comes on.

You really need to get the pigeon into see the vet and explain the whole situation to him/her including that it may have been bitten or scratched by a cat.

As we all know, treating randomly with antibiotics can actually make things worse, especially if the bird is already compromised.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi All,

All I know is that Clyndimyacin is an antibiotic. I have to take two of them every time I have dental work done (b/c of mitral valve prolapse) as a preventitive measure.

Sorry I can't be more helpful.

Linda


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi Pete,

Clindamycin is a antibiotic in the same family as Lincomycin, they are part of the family of “lincosamide” class antibiotics.

The dose according to this reference I have for Lincomycin, I would think the same dosing would apply for Clindamycin, is about 25 Mg per 300 grams in weight. They show use of an oral suspension of 50 Mg per mL and they call for a dose of 1/2 a mL, which as I said, would work out to 25 Mg for a bird around this weight.

http://zcog.org/zcog frames/Avian Drugs/Avian Drugs.htm

You most likely have it in capsule form, it seems that 300 Mg is a common capsule dose. To calculate a dose you will need to open the capsule and divide the contents in half, this will now make two small piles of 125 Mg. Do so again, to two small piles of 75 Mg and now divide this into three equal piles, which will work out to 25 Mg each. I usually use just a business card to do this.

You will then take one of these small piles and mix it with 10 drops of simple syrup, made from just equal parts of sugar and water boiled down, or you could use pancake syrup instead. I usually first add two drops of plain water to start the suspension mixture as it is easier to start to incorporate the drug this way, then add the syrup to this. You will give this 25 Mg. dose two times a day to the bird at 12 hour intervals.

It would be great if you had a 1 cc dosing syringe, if not you can pick up a 1 cc syringe at almost any pharmacy. I remove the needle and then cut the plastic tip at a 45% angle with a razor, which makes it easier to edge their beak open with to administer. As you seem to know, this would not be the drug of choice, but hopefully it may help.

I hope this information helps and best of luck with this bird.

Ron


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Thank you so much Ron! I'll follow your instructions and update you on it's progress


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

*R.I.P Wembley*

Unfortunately Wembely didn't make it I went to check up on him a few mins ago he had already passed. Thank you all for your help and comments.


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi Pete,

I am sorry to hear Wembley didn't make it. Thanks for giving him a safe place and comfort in his last hours with us on this Earth.

Ron


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

jazaroo said:


> Hi Pete,
> 
> I am sorry to hear Wembley didn't make it. Thanks for giving him a safe place and comfort in his last hours with us on this Earth.
> 
> Ron



Pete, 

Ron has expressed my feelings as well.

Feather


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Hi Pete,
Thanks for taking him in and taking care of him. Take comfort in the knowledge that he passed in a safe and warm environment, with someone who cared about him


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Poor Wembley. I thought he (or she) was one of the cutest pigeons I ever saw. I was hoping it would make it.  

At least in the end it had loving hands to try and help it. No doubt, it appreciated it.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm sorry little Wembley didn't make it, Pete. Thank you for helping him in his time of need.

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am so sorry. He was in good hands and warm and comfy, at least.
Thank you.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear Wembley didn't make it, but at least he was in peace and warmth before he passed, thanks to your care.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Thank you all for your kind words! 
I inspected his small body and was unable to find any puncture wounds. It's amazing on how only two days is enough to give you such deep caring feeling for a bird, I'm heartbroken and on the verge of tears again. 
I know it's all part of the big picture and it was his/her time to go but why? There're more deserving things on this sometimes cruel planet that deserve to be taken away besides a sweet gentle pigeon.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Darn, Pete! Just read that Wembley didn't make it! I'm so sorry and add my sympathies with others!

I know you did your best!! Comforting thoughts to you!!


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> Darn, Pete! Just read that Wembley didn't make it! I'm so sorry and add my sympathies with others!
> 
> I know you did your best!! Comforting thoughts to you!!


Thank you so much, It just hits you right in the gut when something like this happens.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hey Pete, yep, sorry to hear that Wembley didn't make it


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Pete, good job for trying....I'm sorry he passed on, but like the others have said, you made his last days so much more comfortable and safe...hold onto that.

Linda


----------

